# What happened to the AKSC?



## IWishToLearn (Apr 16, 2007)

It went defunct, I know, but why? It seemed like a fantastic group of people.


----------



## Doc (Jul 15, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> It went defunct, I know, but why? It seemed like a fantastic group of people.



They were, and are a great group of people. Too bad enough didn't listen to their many years of experience and seek their guidance. But they are all still around, and as far as I know, are willing to offer that support and guidance for those that truly want it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 16, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> It went defunct, I know, but why? It seemed like a fantastic group of people.



Bob White was the last President...... I think he believed that the AKSC was stalemated for some reason.... have to ask him.  The principles are all still close and support each other without the cost of maintenance for an "official website" to help people.   

:asian:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd host the site for free if people were interested.


----------

